# über HDMI mehr fps als auf Laptop Bildschirm?



## eMJay (5. März 2008)

Hi!!

Diesmal frag ich euch mal was...

Hab mal vor einiger Zeit mein Laptop an einen Riesen LCD-Fernseher über HDMI angschlossen um zu schauen wie das so ist mit 1980x1008 pixel zu zocken.

Dabei musste ich feststellen dass ich angeblich konsant 60fps hatte. Es hat auch nicht geruckelt oder ähnliches.

Wie kommt das?

Laptop:
HP
2x1,6ghz
GF 7600
1GB RAM
2x 120GB


----------



## millakilla (5. März 2008)

da dürfte sich eigentlich garnix tun da die auflösung die in deiner grafikkarte eingestellt ist das entscheidene ist und nicht die die dein bildschirm wiedergeben kann.
soll heißen 1024x786 aufm laptop oder aufm lcd fernsehr müsste meines erachtens vollkommen gleich sein.


----------



## Umaline (5. März 2008)

könnte mir vorstellen dass durch den hdmi anschluss deine fps anzeige bugt...

aber schneller sollte es nicht laufen (denke ich)... wenn ja mach ich das auch so o_0


----------



## eMJay (5. März 2008)

millakilla schrieb:


> da dürfte sich eigentlich garnix tun da die auflösung die in deiner grafikkarte eingestellt ist das entscheidene ist und nicht die die dein bildschirm wiedergeben kann.
> soll heißen 1024x786 aufm laptop oder aufm lcd fernsehr müsste meines erachtens vollkommen gleich sein.


es war ja die auflösung von 1980x1080 eingestellt.

Hab beim wächsel nur die Auflösung hochgestellt von 1440x900 auf eben die HD- Auflösung den Rest hab ich gelassen wie der war.


----------



## millakilla (6. März 2008)

du hast bei deiner graffikarte die auflösung von 1980x1080 eingestellt ?
oder im spiel ?

und somit mehr FPS wie mit einer geringeren auflösung ?

wenn das so ist, würde ich sagen ist das ein wunder ^^


----------



## HobbyTwinker (6. März 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> könnte mir vorstellen dass durch den hdmi anschluss deine fps anzeige bugt...[...]


warum sollte das sein? was hat den der anschluss mit der fps anzeige zu tun? das geschiet doch in der grafikkarte und nicht am schirm. selbst wenn du nichts anschließt, vom schwierigen kontroloieren mal abgesehen, bleibt die anzeige gleich.


----------



## eMJay (6. März 2008)

millakilla schrieb:


> du hast bei deiner graffikarte die auflösung von 1980x1080 eingestellt ?
> oder im spiel ?
> 
> und somit mehr FPS wie mit einer geringeren auflösung ?
> ...


im spiel und im Windows war die Auflösung 1980x1080 eingestellt.



HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> warum sollte das sein? was hat den der anschluss mit der fps anzeige zu tun? das geschiet doch in der grafikkarte und nicht am schirm. selbst wenn du nichts anschließt, vom schwierigen kontroloieren mal abgesehen, bleibt die anzeige gleich.



ich weis nicht was du damit sagen willst.


----------



## Sin (6. März 2008)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> im spiel und im Windows war die Auflösung 1980x1080 eingestellt.
> ich weis nicht was du damit sagen willst.



Sicher das du die Fps ausgelesen hast und nicht die Hertz Zahl? ^^


----------



## millakilla (6. März 2008)

irgentwas stimmt da nicht es kann auf keinenfall eine fps verbesserung geben wenn man die auflösung hochschraubt und nur weil es auf nen lcd ausgegeben kann sich da auch nix verbessern ^^


----------



## eMJay (7. März 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Sicher das du die Fps ausgelesen hast und nicht die Hertz Zahl? ^^


sicher oben in der Fubar leiste ging es nur zwischen 59-60 in Shattrath hin und her... wenn dann doch noch mehr leute gekommen sind oder ich eine runder geflogen bist ist es auch schon mal weniger geworden so ca. 50 aber sonst immer lief es mit 59-60.


----------



## HobbyTwinker (7. März 2008)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> im spiel und im Windows war die Auflösung 1980x1080 eingestellt.
> ich weis nicht was du damit sagen willst.


will damit nur sagen, der angeschlossene schirm ist egal, selbst wenn du keinen anschließt und spielen würdest, erstallt deine grafikkarte ja bilder. denn die anzahl der erstellten bilder pro sekunde (fps) hat nichts mit dem anzeigemedium zu tun.

warum allerdings bei dir die fps rate steigt ist wirklich seltsam.


----------



## eMJay (7. März 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> warum allerdings bei dir die fps rate steigt ist wirklich seltsam.


eben das verstehe ich nicht....


----------



## HobbyTwinker (7. März 2008)

eins würde mir noch einfallen:
da sich ja bildschirm und grafikkarte bei digitaler verbindung absprechen, was sie max "können", einigen sie sich bei deinem laptop evtl. auf einen niedrigeren wert!? 
das könnte es zumindest sein...


----------



## claet (10. März 2008)

mit einer GF 7600 in HD-Auflösung 60 fps?!

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das kann ich mir bei bestem willen nicht vorstellen. HobbyTwinker hat natürlich recht, der angeschlossene (oder nicht angeschlossene) Schirm spielt keine Rolle. Ich hab manchmal über 200 fps wenn ich gegen ne Wand schaue und soviele Frames gibt mein Monitor definitiv nicht aus!

probier das ganze mal mit Fraps aus und lass Fraps die fps ausgeben


----------



## eMJay (10. März 2008)

claet schrieb:


> mit einer GF 7600 in HD-Auflösung 60 fps?!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


naja ich spiel normal mit 1440x900 mit 50-60 soviele fehlt da nicht.

kann nicht merh da ich das kabel wieder zurückgegeben hab... wollte ja nur testen 40&#8364; für ein kabel sind mir zu viel.


----------



## claet (10. März 2008)

schade

und ich bin beeindruckt, hätte nicht gedacht, dass die karte so eine hohe auflösung noch so gut darstellen kann!

wieviel ram hat die?


----------



## eMJay (10. März 2008)

256MB hab alles auf voll nur die entfernung ist in der mitte 1xAA natürllich


----------

